# The Japanese Camera Market 2017 (BCN Awards)



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 18, 2018)

One needs to be cautious about reading into these numbers.  The BCN awards are based on unit sales of cameras in the Japanese market, and while they are a major indicator of the Asian market, the other world regions do not necessarily correlate.  For example, the big discrepancy in this set of numbers is that Canon ranks 2nd in "Mirrorless" whereas in North America, up to this year they are rarely seen in the hands of end users -- so far.  That might still change, but personally, I am not expecting it.

2018 Japan BCN camera rankings: Canon dominates DSLRs, tops Sony in mirrorless


----------

